# Snorkeling in the Caribbean



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I just got back from a week in Mexico, and I thought you might like to see some of the pictures I took while snorkeling on a shallow reef. I've managed to ID a few of the obvious fish, but there's a few (like the blue spotted guy) that I've not been able to identify.


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Very cool pictures. Looking forward to my Hawaiian trip  Hoping to get a camera that does U/G video as well


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, I got some video too but I've not had time to process any of it since I got home. It'll be posted here soon too  It's a little jerky though, it's hard to keep the camera steady when you're getting crashed around by the waves.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

beautiful pics! i went snorkeling in Tobago Keys and it was amazing! wish i had an underwater camera for that! that stingray shot at the end is awesome. 

How deep was the reef from the surface?


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow, awesome pics and I am sure you had a ball snorkeling. 
Where in Mexico? 
What settings on the camera do you use? Whenever I try to take pics, they are mainly blue.


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

That's actually an Eagle Ray, I think. It's too bad there's nothing to show how big it was, when my wife saw it she took off swimming the other way. The reef ranged from about five feet at the shallowest, and down to about twenty or so. That ray was in about 25 feet. 

We were in Akumal, it's between Playa del Carmen and Tulum. The reef was in a bay by one of the resorts, in swimming distance from shore. My poor wife got dragged along four times on our five day trip 

You can counteract the blueness that you get by fiddling with your white balance, but it really only works down to about ten feet. After that, it's too blue to fix. If you have photoshop, you can do it after the fact as well.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome french angel!!!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> awesome french angel!!!


Yaaa, I sooooo want one for my tank. May try again one of these days when my SW tanks are more settled.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

BTW, Stoggie, what camera did you shoot with ?


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

>


This blue spotted guy? I want to say he looks like a juvenile yellowtail damsel?

Very cool pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, for sure a juvie yellowtail damselfish, thanks Keri. 

My camera is an Olympus Tough 6020. I've plugged them before in some of my other threads, but I'm going to do it again here. I had that camera underwater basically all day, down to about 25 feet, took over a thousand pictures, and it didn't give me any trouble.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Awesome pix. Looks like a great time. I went to Costa Rica and Panama in October and also went snarling. Should post some pix.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice pics! What is snarling??


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow, really nice pics...love the one of the ray.


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Here's the video I took trying to get close to that ray.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

You were getting so close!! I bet it was tiring, but what a good thrill to see it and get video


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, I was beat by the time I caught up with him, and a lot further out to sea than I really wanted to be. Totally worth it though, seeing that ray up close like that was one of the coolest experiences I've had in the water.


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! I've never seen anything like that (except perhaps in photos). Somehow, it makes me realize what an amazing world this is, and how much is going on every moment that is completely outside my consciousness. Thank you.


----------

